# alternative to eco complete?



## piedpiper (Sep 3, 2010)

Has anyone ever used or heard anything about the Freshwater Planted Aquarium Substrate sold on aquaruim plants.com? I'm looking for a cheaper alternative to eco cmoplete.


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

If you search this forum you can dig up info on it. It's basically turface pro league that they rebrand. You can pick up turface for $10-15 per 50 lb. bag. It's a conditioner for sports fields, you can find it at landscape supply places. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## cmabrey75 (Apr 15, 2010)

I used it in my old planted tank really dusty but it works really well


----------



## James77 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've used it and got very good results, though I just switched to MTS with an eco-complete cap. 

It is pretty much re-branded Turface, the reason I say pretty much is they may or may not add fertilizers to it. If you cannot get turface locally, the price isn't too bad since shipping is included.

I got my eco-complete on sale at petco.com using a 20% off coupon and another coupon for free shipping. If you look around you can find deals.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Check this out: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/substrate/115643-gauging-interest.html


----------

